# This was my 1st ever oil, 'Black Santa'



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

This depicts Black Santa playing the guitar while psycho elf looks on... My 1st attempt at an oil painting.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool! How did you like using oil?


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Cool! How did you like using oil?


1st impression was I was gonna hafta use hella paint... then I realized how the oil continues on by spreading, especially the black (having started my 3rd now)... I see some spots in it I could have improved w/the way the brush strokes look, but was my 1st attempt. I like how you can blend and so on after its been painted over the course of days. I sit for an hour or 2 tops usually and paint and then come back to it... Acrylic seems 'kiddie' to me now, Idk that I can ever go back to it. It doesnt seem like real art really like painting with a crayon or a marker or something idk


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think that Watercolors are the hardest...and so I've never done it. I use to do acrylic exclusively but a friend convinced me to give oil a try and I quickly found that I much prefer working with oil. I do use an alkyd medium with my oils which makes it dry overnight. I find that really helps when I'm putting on layers that I don't want to blend. 

I can't do as well with acrylics because I tend to be slow and the acrylics dry so quickly, but I do use it a lot for backgrounds. Some artists that are good with acrylics can make them look just like oils, I'm not one of them though.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice! Yeah oil paint is interesting, I prefer acrylic to oil.


----------

